
Utah man who runs popular YouTube channel is charged with possessing explosives - beefman
https://www.sltrib.com/news/2018/01/18/utah-man-who-runs-popular-youtube-science-channel-is-charged-with-possessing-explosives-during-backyard-experiments/
======
mindcrime
I bet this shit wouldn't happen if the local government were filled with
Libertarians...

